# Kryptonite



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

So...I have this rock in my tank. I picked it up with some other river rocks and liked it because it had a green tone to it. I just moved the rock (along with the rest of its family members) to a new 125G tank. It's been there about a month under a new light (a Current LED plus). And low and behold...I have KRYPTONITE! The front of the rock is turning this bright bright green color. I can't tell if it's algae or not. I haven't removed the rock to check...as I've just been watching it get brighter and brighter over the last couple of weeks. Any ideas on green rocks out there? Rocks that are "naturally" green and why it would color up like this. The rocks around it (as you can see in pic 2, have no algea growth, or very very little). It's weird but beautiful. I don't notice the fish acting like anything is bothering them so I'm hoping there is nothing abnormal here that could hurt them. Oh and the green over to the right is a ceramic cave for the fish. I don't think it has anything to do with the rock coloring up.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im not sure but looks nice. have you observed the fish picking at it or is it just spreading flat along the rock?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

the only reason I ask because it reminds me of my reef days, green coralline algae. if so It would not come off with the swipe of a finger, it would be hard like its part of the rock and I have heard of it in brackish type water high in calcium.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have not seen the fish picking at it. My husband has a calcium test that he uses for his salt water tank. I am pretty sure our water is not naturally high in calcium. I wonder if some of the rocks I picked up are high though or maybe this one. I can use his test kit to check.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Texas Holey Rock,has something similar on them..









My fish do pick at it all the time..
Not sure if it is the same though.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Texas kryptonite!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

just rub the rock with your finger if it flakes off in chunks or doesn't budge then probably what it is. I also know that LED are great for growing this stuff.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> just rub the rock with your finger if it flakes off in chunks or doesn't budge then probably what it is. I also know that LED are great for growing this stuff.


Mine doesn't budge at all,I use T5 HO lights.

I actually like the look.

Sorry cichlid-gal,
Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

I think is cyanobacteria. http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/bacteria/cyanointro.html
If spread you must call Superman :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Kleovoulos said:


> I think is cyanobacteria. http://www.ucmpberkeley.edu/bacteria/cyanointro.html
> If spread you must call Superman :wink:


It is not cyanobacteria....cyanobacteria is slimy and gooey and has a totally different appearance than this. This almost seems to be the rock itself changing color. More investigation is needed. I'll give Clark Kent and Lois Lane a call instead :lol:

cyanobacteria
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/File:Cyanobacteria2.jpg
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/File:Cyanobacteria3.jpg


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

OK...water parameters are as follows:

Nitrate 5ppm
PH 8.2
KH 8
GH 7
Calcium 60-80 (3-4 drops to change color)
I do not have a phosphate test kit which might be beneficial also.

I think its either the start of green hair algae or green beard algae. I believe I will take the wait and see approach and see what comes. That particular rock is in a high flow area as two canisters flows converge there and the plants move quite a bit in that spot. If I see more or too much green popping up in the tank I will take other action but for now....I think I will enjoy the "green glow".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyanobacteria does flourish in a low-Nitrate environment. Be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

> It is not cyanobacteria....cyanobacteria is slimy and gooey and has a totally different appearance than this. This almost seems to be the rock itself changing color. More investigation is needed. I'll give Clark Kent and Lois Lane a call instead :lol:


I agree it isn't cyanobacteria. I have had it before and although the color looks similar it grows pretty quick and has a totally different appearance than in this picture. It appears to be a type of algae, but what I cannot figure out, is how come no other rock in the entire tank is getting this stuff on it. Maybe the composition of this particular rock is such that it is conducive to growing algae??

You stated that you picked it up with some other river rocks, but are they all the same composition? or were they mixed?

Maybe this rock had some spores on it that were dormant and the right combination of nutrients and the new LED lighting caused the spores to bloom??

It will be interesting to see if it spreads??



DJRansome said:


> Cyanobacteria does flourish in a low-Nitrate environment. Be interesting to see how it develops.


I agree. Several years ago, I had a heavily planted tank with 0 Nitrates and I got cyanobacteria. Nasty stuff. Easy to treat, but nasty!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

most other algae in freshwater have a carpet or grass like appearance as shown in notchback65 pics but looking at the original pics it seems the algae has a gloss like appearance definitely not something we are used to seeing in freshwater. The only time I have seen anything like it is in Saltwater. I am thinking too that it could have something to do with the rock, for example maybe it is a limestone rock and the algae is feeding of the calcium of the rock.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

The river rocks were a mixed lot and this was the only rock in that huge pile that had this coloration...that is why I picked it out. I thought the green undertones in the rock were beautiful. And looking at the green patch as close as can without removing it from my tank...it does not have a sheen to it...it appears to be flat in color (like paint flat is what I mean) although bright colored. I will keep you guys posted as to what it turns out to be and whether any more shows up in the tank or not.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You mentioned that rock is in a high flow water path. Try re-locating it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

cichlid-girl, i really like the way your tank looks with all the rocks & driftwood!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Augstinite...this is probably my favorite tank setup. I can sit and watch it for hours.

OK...update...a small amount of green showing up on one other rock. Still just watching to see what this turns into. The original rock was turned around to face the other way as I was cleaning caves out and replacing wood so I just turned it around to see what happens. I'll keep you informed.


----------

